# Looking for a good mail order company



## cheech (Sep 9, 2006)

Does anyone have a good mail order beer supplies company that they would feel comfortable recommending?


----------



## monty (Sep 9, 2006)

Cheech,

This is an outfit I have dealt with in the past. When I lived in MA I would visit their shop and I am looking forward to doing mail order with them soon. Great bunch of folks, very knowledgeable

Beer and Wine Hobby Shop

http://www.beer-wine.com/index.asp

Edit: Just went to the site and they are having a special on startup kits as well as pricing for fall brewing.

Edit II: If you need help or advice...Holler!

Their entire catalog is online and they are available for questions. Please visit the site. They are super folks.


----------



## jethro (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.northernbrewer.com/  they also have an actual printed catolog free for the asking and they have a very popular homebrewing forum.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 9, 2006)

Cheech,
www.leeners.com appears to be a good site. I haven't bought anything from them but it looks good and could also be used for comparison purposes. Good Luck!


----------



## cheech (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Guys these all look like great sites.

I will spend some time between logging on to the forum and their sites when I have time.

I am getting really thirsty and need to make some more homebrew.


----------



## jethro (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.homebrew.com/   This is another one with a forum.  I'm planning on starting on another batch here in a couple hours. The weather finally cooled down a bit here so I can play in my garage. Take care.


----------



## ted (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's a couple more sites that are very good.
http://www.grapeandgranary.com/
http://morebeer.com/
http://www.williamsbrewing.com/
No Brewer and Homebrew Adventures both have forums as does More Beer.


----------



## cheech (Nov 12, 2006)

just got my beer-wine catalog and looks great. Makes me a tad bit thirsty but that will soon be taken care of. Thanks for all your help


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 21, 2006)

There are quite a few good internet ordering places.

My favs are:

http://www.homebrewheaven.com/
http://www.listermann.com/
http://www.homebrewadventures.com/


They'll really help you out too.

Debi


----------



## c2s (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry for bumping a old post but wanted to add EC Kraus. They have supplies for beer and wine making.

http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-shoponline.html


----------



## handicap18 (Mar 12, 2008)

www.homebrewadventures.com has some real nice kits at good prices.  www.morebeer.com has some great inventory. I've gotten a lot of stuff from them.
www.williamsbrewing.com also has some great inventory. My last few orders were from them.

I've also gotten stuff from most of the other places the others have linked.

See if you can find a local shop.  Around me there are 2 that I can drive to.  You might be surprised what you'll find in your local area.  It always nice to help out the local businessmen.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 12, 2008)

i wouldn't use my advise.... last time i mixed beer and internet mail order.... i ended up with another wife... had to send her back... didnt cook and i couldn't understand a word she said....


----------



## jdfire40 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm looking to convert an old fridge or chest freezer to a kegerator & after looking a quite a few different kits I'm confused now.  I've seen prices from $100 to $275.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## handicap18 (Mar 16, 2008)

What is the $100 to $275 for, the fridge or chest freezer, or the conversion stuff?

I did all mine seperate.  Faucets & Shanks were about $30-40 each. Hose isn't to expensive (I use red for CO2 and blue for beer). I have a 4 way splitter for 4 kegs, that was about $30 IIRC.  ball lock fittings are about $5 ea and you need 2/keg (one in/one out), I have a refrigerator thermostat to keep the chest freezer temp around 40Âº that was around $50 (though I don't think this would be included in a kit). The biggest expenses are going to be corney kegs and the CO2 tank.  I was able to get myself a 20lb CO2 tank for free.  I just exchange it at a local fire extenguisher place for like $15.  Though a 20lb tank can last me a few years.  You might be able to rent them as an exchange at a fire extenguisher place. I forget how much my regluator was. Corney kegs can range from $20-80 depending on where you get them. New ones are very expensive. Used ones are usually perfectly fine.

The big difference in kit prices are probably going to be the size of the CO2 tank (5lb, 10lb, 20lb) and if it includes a corney keg.


----------



## jdfire40 (Mar 17, 2008)

the prices i listed were just for the "conversion kit". After I looked at it more it was the tank that was a major factor in the cost differences. Any idea now many kegs a 5 lb bottle should last for?


----------

